# What is your Personality Type?



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

There is a group of personalities called Myers Briggs Personality Types that are known to be incredibly accurate. There is a test here that you can take to determine yours and afterwards read your personality profile. It's incredibly accurate and you'll probably read through and think "Whoa this is reading into my soul!"

http://www.16personalities.com/

I'm INTP, I'd like to see what some of you are!


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm ISTP, so is Tom Cruise so I'm ok with being ISTP


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jan 1, 2015)

I am ISFP.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an INFP. :>


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> I'm ISTP, so is Tom Cruise so I'm ok with being ISTP



Tom Cruise is in a cult (Church of Scientology) and he's also a bad actor


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Tom Cruise is in a cult (Church of Scientology) and he's also a bad actor



whatever, indiana jones is also an istp


----------



## effluo (Jan 1, 2015)

I got INTP.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

effluo said:


> I got INTP.



my home doooooog


----------



## Flop (Jan 1, 2015)

ESFJ.  Same results as the test I took a few months ago.  I believe I'm partially an ENTP as well.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an INFP


----------



## effluo (Jan 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> my home doooooog



Aye.. Friends forever now... At least I'm not alone..


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm an INFP



Hollaa

Is there only one extrovert so far? I know it's the internet, but still. omo


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

effluo said:


> Aye.. Friends forever now... At least I'm not alone..



Out of curiosity what are your interests?


----------



## Improv (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an ISTJ


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 1, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2015)

I keep getting different ones, and none of them describe me accurately.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 1, 2015)

I opted for taking this test instead: http://www.celebritytypes.com/test.php

Anyway, my type is ENFP, but I'm an _extreme_ N (95%) XD;


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Beary said:


> I keep getting different ones, and none of them describe me accurately.



Go to a list of types and match yourself. I couldn't find one that matched me until I did that, but I found that INFP suits me perfectly. :>


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> Go to a list of types and match yourself. I couldn't find one that matched me until I did that, but I found that INFP suits me perfectly. :>



Thanks for that tip! 
I'm an ISTJ, just like a test I did a while ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

ISFP


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 1, 2015)

INFJ, quite accurate, but I wouldnt say I was as caring or sociable as it made out. Compared to Nelson Mandella tho, no complaints there


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 1, 2015)

ISTJ, probably the most standoffish you can be as far as the 16 letter combos go, lol.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 1, 2015)

i always get infp or isfp


----------



## nammie (Jan 1, 2015)

estj!


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

I got INTJ


----------



## mdchan (Jan 1, 2015)

INFJ, here.

I once got INFP on a different version, but every other time I take the Myers-Briggs test, I get INFJ.

Apparently, I'm a diplomat/peacemaker...even though I have horrible verbal communication skills.  XD


----------



## azukitan (Jan 1, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with cognitive functions? I find that more intriguing than MBTI these days.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In addition, if anyone is really interested in this stuff, I suggest you join this forum:
http://www.personalitycafe.com/forum/ c:


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

> Personality: ISTP
> Variant: Turbulent
> Role: Explorer
> 
> You are one of the Explorers - a bold and freedom-loving individual who enjoys pushing the limits and exploring the unknown. You are known for your quiet nature, technical skills and ability to improvise.



This is quite accurate ;u;


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Antlers said:


> This is quite accurate ;u;



Finally another ISTP


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> Finally another ISTP



I was searching through the thread too xD I feel better now <: I thought I was the only one~


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an INFJ.
Anyone else? ;u;


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.16personalities.com/test-results
INFP
What does all this diff mean?!?


Spoiler: erhmygash


----------



## radical6 (Jan 1, 2015)

INTJ cuz im a *****


----------



## Beardo (Jan 1, 2015)

ENFP


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 1, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> I'm an INFJ.
> Anyone else? ;u;


Yepp, just me and you I think, not seen anyone else so far...


----------



## mdchan (Jan 1, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> I'm an INFJ.
> Anyone else? ;u;



I am!  I think my post was on page 3...glad I'm not the only INFJ here!  Seems to be a rare one.  XD


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 1, 2015)

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> INFJ, quite accurate, but I wouldnt say I was as caring or sociable as it made out. Compared to Nelson Mandella tho, no complaints there


Actually, now that Ive read into it, this really does describe me!
Its strange how much I can relate to it, thanks so much for posting this, I think that it might actually help me see how others think about me and help me improve myself as a person


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

I might be INFJ... both it and INFP seem to describe me pretty well. C:


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 1, 2015)

I got ENFJ


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

INFJ apparently - I looked up some of the characteristics and i actually think it describes me quite well. Apparently Nelson Mandela and and Martin Luther king were INFJ (and also hitler but let's not talk about that)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Personality:
INTJ

lol im not that turbulent but i think otherwise mainly true


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an INFJ, which I think describes me really well.  Especially when I went through different websites and found other characters with the same type as me.  I think even the Medic from TF2 was also INFJ, too!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

I got INTP. The description on the website didn't seem to fit me, rather just try and group me with one cluster that is very generalized, no variants. I feel like the T and F could easily be switched for me or maybe be another category all together. I'm not sure if it's even right to just put things into two categories when there's so many things that aren't a form of one or the other. I'm probably being really confusing right now, sorry.


----------



## Nyxia (Jan 1, 2015)

I got ENTP.  Ooh, the same as Tom Hanks and the Joker from Batman.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 1, 2015)

I am INFJ


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

Used this one  and got INFJ.  


Spoiler: INFJ



Sensitive, empathic, and insightful, you care deeply about people, wanting to accommodate them on the one hand, and having strong visions that you desperately want to turn into reality on the other. Often preoccupied with mulling over your personal thoughts in your own head, others are likely to describe you as tolerant, courteous, and appreciative, but also a bit remote and dreamy. Thoughtful and caring, you have a well-developed facility for putting yourself in another person's place and an instinctive understanding of how people work. Though you tend to spend considerable time fantasizing about how society could be improved, you typically refrain from arguing passionately in favor of your solutions. Instead, you prefer to influence others by gently letting them know how their individual contributions would be invaluable in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## oreo (Jan 1, 2015)

*INFJ*

You are one of the Diplomats - an empathic and idealistic individual who enjoys exploring interesting ideas and prizes morality. You are known for your deep thoughts, strong will and intuitive skills. 

Oh damn, Martin Luther King is an INFJ.


----------



## r a t (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve Jobs, Jack Dorsey, Tom Cruise, Daniel Craig, Kristen Stewart ew why, Snoop Dogg again ew why and Simon Cowell ew are ISTP's. This list started off well.. xD Sorry for posting again but I thought that this was interesting ;u;


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 1, 2015)

INFJ
Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Judging
coooool


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 1, 2015)

I got INFJ.



Spoiler: INFJ overview



_The INFJ personality type is very rare, making up less than one percent of the population, but they nonetheless leave their mark on the world. As Diplomats (NF), they have an inborn sense of idealism and morality, but what sets them apart is the accompanying Judging (J) trait ? INFJs are not idle dreamers, but people capable of taking concrete steps to realize their goals and make a lasting positive impact.

INFJs tend to see helping others as their purpose in life, but while people with this personality type can be found engaging rescue efforts and doing charity work, their real passion is to get to the heart of the issue so that people need not be rescued at all._



I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

ahh one of the recommended careers for INFJs is a doctor yeessssss


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I got INFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>very rare
>half of tbt is INFJ


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> >very rare
> >half of tbt is INFJ



tbt will be a very biased sample of personalities though


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> >very rare
> >half of tbt is INFJ



My thoughts exactly. =P I think TBT is part of some kind of freak experiment to attract INFJs.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Annachie said:


> tbt will be a very biased sample of personalities though



I know, I just find it funny


----------



## Nyxia (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> >very rare
> >half of tbt is INFJ



Explains why I don't relate to most of the people on TBT.


----------



## mdchan (Jan 1, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> My thoughts exactly. =P I think TBT is part of some kind of freak experiment to attract INFJs.



ROFL.  It worked, then.  Granted, it took 3-4 pages of replies before INFJs started to surface here.  ;p
I know I've always been an INFJ, cause even though my verbal skills aren't the best, I've always been the mediator in my group of friends...and for some reason, the go-to person for advice.  Welp, I like helping people, so I don't mind.

I do wonder where some of the references to deceased famous people who are various types come from, and who discovered that data, particularly on anyone who died before 1962 (which was the year the Myers-Biggs test was published as a book, though it had started to circulate as a simple test in the 1940's).


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay, now that I've read a ton of descriptions I think I can safely say that I'm INFJ as well. So add me to the group. C:


----------



## CR33P (Jan 1, 2015)

entp


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought I was an INFP (First results) Then I got IXFX (The x represent such a marginal difference between S and F, and P and J, that it couldn't be distinguished.


----------



## f11 (Jan 1, 2015)

INTP or INTJ - Sometimes I get P or J. It's was only like 1% though.


----------



## Coach (Jan 1, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

INTP. I always got INTJ when I was younger.


----------



## Locket (Jan 1, 2015)

It can never decide! INFP, ISNF (I think) ANd another I one. I think I am an INFJ though.


----------



## asuka (Jan 1, 2015)

INFP.
It's scarily accurate for me.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 1, 2015)

ENFP almost every single time, once or twice might have gotten infp but i was prob feeling down or something.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2015)

Changes from INTJ and INFJ.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 1, 2015)

ENTP


----------



## Capella (Jan 1, 2015)

ifsp


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm borderline in every category so I don't really fit into a specific personality.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 1, 2015)

INTJ


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 1, 2015)

enfp


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 1, 2015)

ISTJ is what I usually get


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 1, 2015)

ISFJ, I like it ^^ I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 1, 2015)

ESTJ...have been for years...very VERY accurate!


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 1, 2015)

INTP


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 1, 2015)

INTJ


----------



## lunarlonn (Jan 1, 2015)

INFP, border INTP. I have a very marginal preference for feeling over thinking, apparently. 0:


----------



## S-A-M (Jan 1, 2015)

istp


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 2, 2015)

mdchan said:


> ROFL.  It worked, then.  Granted, it took 3-4 pages of replies before INFJs started to surface here.  ;p
> I know I've always been an INFJ, cause even though my verbal skills aren't the best, I've always been the mediator in my group of friends...and for some reason, the go-to person for advice.  Welp, I like helping people, so I don't mind.
> 
> I do wonder where some of the references to deceased famous people who are various types come from, and who discovered that data, particularly on anyone who died before 1962 (which was the year the Myers-Biggs test was published as a book, though it had started to circulate as a simple test in the 1940's).



I took the legit test a while back, and that's how I know I'm an INFJ. 

I decided to after taking my first Human Comm. class. c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 2, 2015)

no matter how many times I take this test I am always an INFP​


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2015)

I got INFJ. 
Whatever that means. :/


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm apparently Modest... But a lot of people called me bold. So I don't know...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 2, 2015)

INFP.

Appearently the same as Fox Mulder from The X-Files.
I can die now.

I think the result is accurate, I did a personality test with my psychologist, that also stated my personality type was the same as Homer (and my crush Laura Ingalls from Little House on The Prarie, lol).

The diplomat suits me, I very much dislike conflict.

Now I`m off chasing aliens.


----------



## Manazran (Jan 2, 2015)

I am ISFJ


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 2, 2015)

Im INFJ


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2015)

PERSONALITY: ISFJ
VARIANT: TURBULENT
ROLE: SENTINEL
You are one of the Sentinels - a reliable and dedicated individual who respects traditions and prizes responsibility. You are known for your caring nature, attention to detail and quiet dedication. 
The ISFJ personality type is quite unique, as many of their qualities defy the definition of their individual traits. Though possessing the Feeling (F) trait, ISFJs have excellent analytical abilities; though Introverted (I), they have well-developed people skills and robust social relationships; and though they are a Judging (J) type, ISFJs are often receptive to change and new ideas. As with so many things, people with the ISFJ personality type are more than the sum of their parts, and it is the way they use these strengths that defines who they are.
SFJs are true altruists, meeting kindness with kindness-in-excess and engaging the work and people they believe in with enthusiasm and generosity.
ISFJ personalityThere's hardly a better type to make up such a large proportion of the population, nearly 13%. Combining the best of tradition and the desire to do good, ISFJs are found in lines of work with a sense of history behind them, such as medicine, academics and charitable social work.
ISFJ personalities (especially Turbulent ones) are often meticulous to the point of perfectionism, and though they procrastinate, they can always be relied on to get the job done on time. ISFJs take their responsibilities personally, consistently going above and beyond, doing everything they can to exceed expectations and delight others, at work and at home.
WE MUST BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED

The challenge for ISFJs is ensuring that what they do is noticed. They have a tendency to underplay their accomplishments, and while their kindness is often respected, more cynical and selfish people are likely to take advantage of ISFJs' dedication and humbleness by pushing work onto them and then taking the credit. ISFJs need to know when to say no and stand up for themselves if they are to maintain their confidence and enthusiasm.

Naturally social, an odd quality for Introverts, ISFJs utilize excellent memories not to retain data and trivia, but to remember people, and details about their lives. When it comes to gift-giving, ISFJs have no equal, using their imagination and natural sensitivity to express their generosity in ways that touch the hearts of their recipients. While this is certainly true of their coworkers, whom people with the ISFJ personality type often consider their personal friends, it is in family that their expressions of affection fully bloom.

IF I CAN PROTECT YOU, I WILL

ISFJ personalities are a wonderful group, rarely sitting idle while a worthy cause remains unfinished. ISFJs' ability to connect with others on an intimate level is unrivaled among Introverts, and the joy they experience in using those connections to maintain a supportive, happy family is a gift for everyone involved. They may never be truly comfortable in the spotlight, and may feel guilty taking due credit for team efforts, but if they can ensure that their efforts are recognized, ISFJs are likely to feel a level of satisfaction in what they do that many other personality types can only dream of.


Eh.... I think it's right in some parts, but completely wrong in others. I think it's just like astrology tbh. Whenever you read that stuff, you only ever read your own star sign, and disregard the others. But if you actually read the others you'll find that a number of them will also fit you, too.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 2, 2015)

i am ISTJ

- - - Post Merge - - -

i might re take it because some questions i didn't know what they meant and just left it in the middle lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok so now i am ISTP but i still left some questions as neutral and probably answered some wrong lol


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Eh.... I think it's right in some parts, but completely wrong in others. I think it's just like astrology tbh. Whenever you read that stuff, you only ever read your own star sign, and disregard the others. But if you actually read the others you'll find that a number of them will also fit you, too.



When you take the test it should show your percentage score in each category, the close it is to 0% the more borderline it is, which is probably why it doesn't match up with what you think it should.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

I got INFP.

I'm good with that, I'm there with Johnny Depp and William Shakespeare ayyy


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 2, 2015)

INTP ewe


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 2, 2015)

ENFP.... I'm surprised that i didn't get INFP.
I can be extremely introverted at times.

But then again i only got 7% extraverted, so it's kinda half half.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

unapproachable


----------



## Aradai (Jan 2, 2015)

esfj
really accurate


----------



## mdchan (Jan 2, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> ENFP.... I'm surprised that i didn't get INFP.
> I can be extremely introverted at times.
> 
> But then again i only got 7% extraverted, so it's kinda half half.



I got 97% Introverted.  XD


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

mdchan said:


> I got 97% Introverted.  XD



So did I! Loner buddies. ^_^
I'm pretty sure that I'm INFJ, I get so concerned with the needs of the people around me that it stresses me out. XD


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2015)

I am ESFP. 

I used to not know if I was ESFP or ESNP but I'm definitely ESFP.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 2, 2015)

INFP


----------



## mdchan (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> So did I! Loner buddies. ^_^
> I'm pretty sure that I'm INFJ, I get so concerned with the needs of the people around me that it stresses me out. XD



Yay, another introvert!  Introvert club!!
...actually, that'd prolly be an oxymoron...


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Personality:
ESFJ
Variant:
Turbulent
Role:
Sentinel


I both do and don't agree with this honestly. Sure, I am pretty responsible and always do my best to cheer people up, but I am not popular at all, and I don't take a leading role in many things, because people don't like or trust me.


----------



## wassop (Jan 3, 2015)

INTP


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 3, 2015)

ISFJ

I'm not exactly sure what some of the things mean, but okay, it works.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jan 4, 2015)

*INTP, that's nice i guess?
(especially since I share it with Einstein and Newton.)*


----------



## Marii (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler






LaceGloves said:


> I'm an INFJ.
> Anyone else? ;u;





Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Yepp, just me and you I think, not seen anyone else so far...





mdchan said:


> I am!  I think my post was on page 3...glad I'm not the only INFJ here!  Seems to be a rare one.  XD





Annachie said:


> INFJ apparently - I looked up some of the characteristics and i actually think it describes me quite well. Apparently Nelson Mandela and and Martin Luther king were INFJ (and also hitler but let's not talk about that)





Celestefey said:


> I'm an INFJ, which I think describes me really well.  Especially when I went through different websites and found other characters with the same type as me.  I think even the Medic from TF2 was also INFJ, too!





snapdragon said:


> I am INFJ





Saint_Jimmy said:


> Used this one  and got INFJ.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: INFJ
> ...





milkbae said:


> *INFJ*
> 
> You are one of the Diplomats - an empathic and idealistic individual who enjoys exploring interesting ideas and prizes morality. You are known for your deep thoughts, strong will and intuitive skills.
> 
> Oh damn, Martin Luther King is an INFJ.





honeymoo said:


> INFJ
> Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Judging
> coooool





Yui Z said:


> I got INFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZanessaGaily said:


> I got INFJ.
> Whatever that means. :/





Wishy_The_Star said:


> Im INFJ






makes me kinda happy to see so many INFJs!! i'm an INFJ too


----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that was kind of fun. Kind of surprised with my results but I do agree with it after reading it all. I'm surprised how accurate it is.

Anyway, I am ENFP according to this test.


----------



## Sheando (Jan 6, 2015)

INFJ. It's supposed to be the rarest personality type, but I know so many INFJs that I feel like either:

a) That statistic is false

or

b) Some test results among my social groups are false.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 7, 2015)

Haha, I took this test in Decrmber but forgot about it until now. 

ESFJ


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

Sheando said:


> INFJ. It's supposed to be the rarest personality type, but I know so many INFJs that I feel like either:
> 
> a) That statistic is false
> 
> ...



INFJ's are only supposed to take up around 1%-1.5% of the world population, right? Maybe some people hurried through the test and didn't answer some questions truthfully.

On another note, I'm an INTP.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

INTJ


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

ENFP


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

i got isfp then intj on a different test
on this, i got intj (variant: turbulent, role: analyst)


----------



## Pearls (Jan 7, 2015)

I got INTJ. I suppose it's accurate to some extent.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jan 9, 2015)

I got INFJ
INFJs indeed share a very unique combination of traits: though soft-spoken, they have very strong opinions and will fight tirelessly for an idea they believe in. They are decisive and strong-willed, but will rarely use that energy for personal gain – INFJs will act with creativity, imagination, conviction and sensitivity not to create advantage, but to create balance. Egalitarianism and karma are very attractive ideas to INFJs, and they tend to believe that nothing would help the world so much as using love and compassion to soften the hearts of tyrants.

Very accurate in my opinion.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been really into MBTI typing for the last few years. I'm an INFP. There are typically a lot of INxx types on the internet.


----------



## Aerious (Jan 9, 2015)

E S/N FP give me money


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 9, 2015)

Aerious said:


> E S/N FP give me money



As an I/E N/S T/F J/P I think I should be getting the money.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 11, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Lektic (Jan 11, 2015)

INTP


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 12, 2015)

INTJ. 

I took this some odd years ago as part of my first semester of college, some obligatory "Academic Success" BS class, along with all those other silly personality/learning-style tests they make you do.


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2015)

i'm isfp, can't say i agree entirely but i always get it when i take the test and i also can't find myself fitting in the other personality types


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 12, 2015)

"You are one of the Analysts - a rational and impartial individual who enjoys intellectual pursuits and prizes independence. You are known for your strategic thinking skills, self-confidence and impressive knowledge. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed."


I don't know how factual this is or where this test came from, but this is what it said about me, so there you go.


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 12, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm an ENFP. Interesting.


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

_*entering the *INFP *club and taking the seat between Camus and Jim Morisson in sneaky mode*_


----------



## Mioki (Jan 12, 2015)

I've taken this test before. I love it! Says I'm INTP every time.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> _*entering the *INFP *club and taking the seat between Camus and Jim Morisson in sneaky mode*_



_*Waves from across the room, sitting between Kurt Cobain and Vincent van Gogh.*_


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> _*Waves from across the room, sitting between Kurt Cobain and Vincent van Gogh.*_



Hello fellow *outsider*, what about a _moonlight drive_ before The endless, nameless starry night after the ap?ritif ?

It's told that we are a strong minority but it seems we have a bunch of eloquent dreamers here mhm.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Hello fellow *outsider*, what about a _moonlight drive_ before The endless, nameless starry night after the ap?ritif ?
> 
> It's told that we are a strong minority but it seems we have a bunch of eloquent dreamers here mhm.



Thats a nice creative spin on it!
Its quite an interesting list of people really. Strong yet vulnerable I would say, which may come with creativity (opening yourself up to other possibilities). 

The real thing I can see a resemblance in is the idealism thingy. A lesser known fact of Kurt maybe, but he was quite strongly opinioned on issues like sexuality, race and equality in general. 
I guess for most people Nirvana`s music is not something you would easily associate with John Lennon. 
Many authors, artists also have idealism as an inspiration.

I`ll join you for a moonlight drive if you would grant me the honor of accompanying me shortly, so we can watch the beautiful _Sunflowers_ across the lands, lending our _ear_ to nature while I`ll *Light My Fire* to keep us warm until absurdly late, drinking some Pennyroyal Tea.

Lets be outsiders together. 
(Or is returning the puzzle considered creepy). As an outsider I lack inside information, gheghe.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 12, 2015)

I got ISTJ.
VARIANT: ASSERTIVE
ROLE: SENTINEL


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

Reviving this thread because I just retook an MBTI test. I'm always happy when I get ENFP or ENFJ--I love being an NF, in general. NTs are cool, too


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

i frequently switch from istj to intj every month/year i take this test lol.


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

I got ESTJ. 

Lots of ESTJ presidents. I think it suits me well.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

The INTP personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, as there's nothing they'd be more unhappy about than being "common". INTPs pride themselves on their inventiveness and creativity, their unique perspective and vigorous intellect. Usually known as the philosopher, the architect, or the dreamy professor, INTPs have been responsible for many scientific discoveries throughout history.

INTP as well.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 21, 2015)

I wanted to take the test, but for some reason it won't let me. I have a tablet, and I'm assuming that I just slide my answer toward the agree or disagree, but it wouldn't move. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Goop (Feb 21, 2015)

Ahh, I've taken this quiz before. I took it a few years back.
Last time I got INTP. 

This time, I got INTJ.




			
				INTJ said:
			
		

> It's lonely at the top, and being one of the rarest and most strategically capable personality types, INTJs know this all too well. INTJs form just two percent of the population, and women of this personality type are especially rare, forming just 0.8% of the population - it is often a challenge for them to find like-minded individuals who are able to keep up with their relentless intellectualism and chess-like maneuvering. People with the INTJ personality type are imaginative yet decisive, ambitious yet private, amazingly curious, but they do not squander their energy.


​


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I wanted to take the test, but for some reason it won't let me. I have a tablet, and I'm assuming that I just slide my answer toward the agree or disagree, but it wouldn't move. Did anyone else have this problem?



i took the test on my ipad and it works just fine... just press on agree/disagree.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 21, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i took the test on my ipad and it works just fine... just press on agree/disagree.



Yeah, I tried that too. It just won't work. Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## Locket (Feb 21, 2015)

Took it again, INFP.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 21, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Took it again, INFP.



Yeah same.

I wish I had a more exciting personality though lol. The Romantic Relationships and Friendships descriptions were pretty accurate


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

ENFP. Though, I've taken the more thorough test and I'm also like 98% INFP.


----------



## JJarmon (Feb 21, 2015)

INFP, which is extremely accurate for me.


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 21, 2015)

I got INTP

This is actually really accurate


----------



## Heyden (Feb 21, 2015)

ENFP


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 21, 2015)

I got INFP, which I think is 100% true.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 21, 2015)

That test always gives me INTP, which is actually not right... all other sites have put me as an ENFP, which is definitely what I am (though ENTP could also be me. Shrug.)


----------



## NightWings (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm an INFJ.

It's a pretty rare type (one of the rarest, I believe) and just matches me so perfectly. We INFJs tend to keep a lot of thoughts to ourselves, constantly sense others' emotions, and consequently feel that way. If a friend of mine is stressed, I feel stressed. I also feel the need to help, so I end up draining myself while trying to fix everyone's problems. It's a pretty stressful/exhausting existence.

It's not all bad, of course. Helping people makes me feel happy, and when others are happy I feel that way too. I'm also really outgoing sometimes, and people can be surprised that I'm an introvert because I like to have a good time just as much as anyone else (I just get tired after having a good time, basically.) Games like AC and the internet in general help me relax. There's so many like-minded INFJs and others on the web that I find I can open up and be myself so much easier. Thank God for awesome internet communities.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

ENFP.

I'm like...

ROBIN WILLIAMS!?

...

The guy is a DEAD man!!

I can't be like a dead man!

What have I done!?

...

Let me repeat that.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm INFP, turbulent and diplomat.
88% introverted say it all, I guess.
74% intuitive, 35% feeling, 55% prospecting and 50% turbulent


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

INFP~


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Feb 21, 2015)

I got INFJ less than 1% of the population


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## tumut (Feb 21, 2015)

INTP, i'm an analyst. Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

INFP. Sometimes I get mis-typed as INFJ but nahhh INFP's more my style I think.

I have to research the actual cognitive functions or whatever the hell they're called rather than relying on internet tests though, I hear it's more accurate once you understand the whole system inside and out. But that also requires a lot of effort so... nyeeeeh I'm good with INFP 8)


----------



## shananza (Feb 21, 2015)

Personality: 

INFJ 



Variant: 

Turbulent 



Role: 

Diplomat 


You are one of the Diplomats - an empathic and idealistic individual who enjoys exploring interesting ideas and prizes morality. You are known for your deep thoughts, strong will and intuitive skills. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm INFP


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 21, 2015)

INFJ!

Haha I see a lot of people with the same type here!


----------



## leenaby (Feb 22, 2015)

From most test results I'm an INFP but I came close to having INFJ too but I'm positive I'm INFP.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2015)

*PERSONALITY:* ISTJ
*VARIANT:* TURBULENT
*ROLE:* SENTINEL
You are one of the Sentinels - a reliable and dedicated individual who respects traditions and prizes responsibility. You are known for your directness, attention to detail and quiet dedication. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.



Yup sounds about right. I get hate on TBT for being direct and just saying exactly what I feel.

it's funny. ISTJ weakness: *Insensitiveness. Judgemental.* SO TRUE. THAT'S SO ACCURATE. It's not even funny. I know I'm absolutely insensitive and judgemental this is amazing


----------



## Caius (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm a 50/50. ISTJ, ENTJ.


----------



## Amyy (Feb 22, 2015)

Cou said:


> i'm isfp, can't say i agree entirely but i always get it when i take the test and i also can't find myself fitting in the other personality types



exactly how i feel


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 22, 2015)

INTP


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Feb 22, 2015)

INFP  :^)


----------



## Shax (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm an INTP. My favorite anime character, Izaya Orihara, is also an INTP.


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

I got INFJ. Most of my results were quite mixed, but I was 91% introverted. Apparently the INFJ personality type is very rare.

I found a chart which estimates the percentage of people with each personality type. Sorry if something like this has already been posted; I haven't read through the entire thread.


----------



## June (Feb 22, 2015)

I keep going from INTP to ISTP. When first took the test in High School (like, some five years ago) I was an INTJ.


----------



## rubyy (Feb 22, 2015)

ENTP


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 22, 2015)

INFJ, the Diplomat. The rarest personality type!


----------



## Palindromic (Feb 22, 2015)

INTP, same as I always get.


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> INFJ, the Diplomat. The rarest personality type!



*INFJ high five*

I did the test a while ago and I got the same result. I wonder if a lot of people change as they mature? It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Radda (Feb 22, 2015)

ESTJ

It reflects on how boring I am too


----------



## JabLia (Feb 22, 2015)

I got INFP and I can't help but feel like it is completely right. I don't know many people like me, so maybe now I know why. Who knows.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

I did it again and I got INTP instead of ISTP


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2015)

INTP. Not too surprised.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

INTP.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 20, 2015)

I've always gotten INFP with a 100% introverted personality.


----------



## toadnet (Jul 20, 2015)

INFJ!!!! The best type of all (jk)


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> INTP.





FoxWolf64 said:


> INTP. Not too surprised.





Cory said:


> I did it again and I got INTP instead of ISTP



Master race high five.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

ENFP.


----------



## Paramore (Jul 20, 2015)

ESTP.

I mean, I guess. 

Eeeeeh, I'm like Madonna. Vogue, b_i_tches, vogue.

Edit: 

EEEEHHHH IM ALSO LIKE BRUCE WILLIS, YUMM


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

ESFJ


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 20, 2015)

I get INTJ 95% of the time and even got it with this test that I've taken before.

I know about 2-3 times I've gotten ISTJ or INTP, but the rest of the billion times I got INTJ. u.u


----------



## Lock (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems like I always get ENFJ when I take those things

Edit: I remembered I took this in the past and got ENTJ as well. I think the ENTJ is more like me at work and ENFJ is more like me with friends lolz


----------



## Beardo (Jul 20, 2015)

ENFP


----------



## Forek (Jul 20, 2015)

I got protagonist.....


----------



## Azza (Jul 20, 2015)

I got ESTJ-T, has anyone else gotten this? :3 I'm an executive


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

INFJ or INFP, this is the first time I've gotten P, so maybe something's changed since the last few times I've taken it. HMMM


----------



## doveling (Jul 20, 2015)

*ENTP*
alongside my buddies, socrates, leonardo da vinci, barack obama, amy poehler, and elizabeth olsen~~


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 20, 2015)

I got ISFP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg Im reading and it sounds exactly like me ;u


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2015)

I got INFJ-A

15% introverted
72% intuitive
31% feeling
62% judging
16% assertive

seems about right


----------



## Azza (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not bother to type up the stats, here's the link if anyone wants to look  Woah I just had a look at the definition at my role because I had no idea what it meant but it turns out I would be a great mod. Sign or what?
http://www.16personalities.com/estj-personality

- - - Post Merge - - -



nammie said:


> estj!



Yes I'm not alone


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

ISTP, though I don't agree 100%.

And I guess I'll put my percentages too:

100% introverted
41% observant 
23% thinking
40% prospecting 
80% turbulent


----------



## radical6 (Jul 20, 2015)

why am I an INTJ if im an extrovert wtf


----------



## Beardo (Jul 20, 2015)

ENTP-T
The Debater
30% Extroverted
86% Intuitive
31% Thinking
54% Judging
70% Turbulent


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 20, 2015)

ESTP
Entrepreneur
78% Extroverted
44% Observant
7% Thinking
12% Prospecting
78% Assertive


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2015)

I got MEDIATOR (INFP-T)


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Guess I'll also post my percentages.

ENFP:
54% Extraverted
54% Intuitive
57% Feeling
47% Prospecting
16% Turbulent


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2015)

ESTJ.

E and S were only 1% in the last one I took.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 20, 2015)

I got INFP-T.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

ENTJ.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 20, 2015)

I've gotten INTP each time I've taken any variation of the MB/Jung test.  Some of it's pretty accurate, but I almost feel like anyone could look at any of the descriptions and think "hey, that's me!" if they're looking to make the connection.  Still fun, though!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 20, 2015)

Mediator (INFP)
Not surprised


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm an ISFP-T.


----------



## mayorcas (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm INFJ, and I just found out my babe Kai from Exo is the same.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 20, 2015)

I got INTP as well


----------



## Bjork (Jul 20, 2015)

ISTJ-T


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2015)

ENTP, last time i took the test.


----------



## natakazam (Jul 20, 2015)

INTJ


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

INFP, I've gotten it every single time


----------



## kitanii (Jul 20, 2015)

I am ISFJ apparently. (Turbulent variant)


----------



## Fenen (Jul 20, 2015)

ENTP-T (Debater)
11/10 accurate lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

I got INFJ. Apparently only 1% of the population has this according to the test..Huh


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 20, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 20, 2015)

INFJ

Seems to be my result every time I take one of these tests. The type description does fit me relatively well though.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 20, 2015)

ISFP!


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 21, 2015)

ESTJ-A


----------



## Azza (Jul 21, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> ESTJ-A



We are almost the same :'D


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2015)

I think last time I took this I got INFP, though I usually get ISFJ.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 21, 2015)

ESTJ 'the executive'

ESTJs are classic images of the model citizen: they help their neighbors, uphold the law, and try to make sure that everyone participates in the communities and organizations they hold so dear.

hmm reading through it it sounds a bit like me.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 21, 2015)

INFP here. I love the Myers-Briggs personality types... I'm a writer and I use them to help me to create believable characters ^-^


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2015)

I got ISFJ  I'm really surprised at the results. It's very detailed and interesting.


----------



## carlaeleni (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm an INFP


----------



## Buggy (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm an INFJ. This quiz IS somewhat creepy 0 - 0
And only 1% of le population has this personality? Wow. I feel so special! <3

"*Few personality types are as sensitive and mysterious as INFJs. Your imagination and empathy make you someone who not only cherishes their integrity and deeply held principles but, unlike many other idealistic types, is also capable of turning those ideals into plans, and executing them.

Yet, as an INFJ, you are likely to be easily tripped up in areas where idealism and determination are more of a liability than an asset. Whether it is navigating interpersonal conflicts, confronting unpleasant facts, pursuing self-realization, or finding a career path that aligns well with your intricate inner core, you may face numerous challenges that at times can even make you question who you really are.*"
The parenting part is more of how I act around my brother, hehe.


----------



## inkling (Jul 21, 2015)

I took the test: DEFENDER: ISFJ-A

I've analyzed it myself and I know I've been different ones at different parts of my life. Whatever lol I don't remember what I originally thought I was anyways. I know I'm like an artistic hard-working realist that has empathy lol


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Jul 21, 2015)

I got ISTP-A on this one, I usually get INTJ/ISTJ.
I'm definitely stubborn and insensitive, I also have a few of the ENTJ traits.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 21, 2015)

I got INFP on two different tests, but.. There were a few things off. (Though, for the most part, it was right)
It said I was the happy person to look to, but usually I'm more of a pessimist.
"may not just idealize their partners, but idolize them, forgetting that no one is perfect" Well, I like looking at people to find their flaws. 
One of my friends and I analyze people from afar to decide their personality(I do this by myself too, but it's more fun with someone else). We just sit wherever and stare at that person, and look away when they look at us. It's quite interesting actually, watching how people act around certain people, and the odd things they do.. I suppose we're slightly stalkerish, and we assign them names, according to what they've done or look like. Examples being, '50's dude', 'Licking fingers', 'Insecure', 'Follower', 'Wants friends'. They aren't meant to be good names, just names that we can easily recognize. I could go on more, but you know, people often get annoyed when I babble on. (Which I don't babble much, unless I'm online and typing, like now)


----------



## Mango (Jul 21, 2015)

infp


----------



## eggs (Jul 21, 2015)

i took the test a couple times and i get a mix of both infj and intj. infj sounds more like me.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Jul 21, 2015)

INFJ-T is my personality type. it's pretty truthful actually. I am usually skeptical of these things.


----------



## Llust (Jul 21, 2015)

IIFPI is mine


----------



## Akimari (Jul 22, 2015)

INFP-T - Introverted, initiative, feeling, prospecting, turbulent. Not surprised, though I did get a chuckle out of the "You see yourself as very emotionally stable" like MAN my mouse moved that slider all the way down to disagree so fast it was insanity


----------



## Erinnicole (Jul 22, 2015)

INFP-T


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 22, 2015)

ESFJ-A. Lol. I'm the Consul.

_"ESFJs truly enjoy hearing about their friends' relationships and activities, remembering little details and always standing ready to talk things out with warmth and sensitivity."_ Ja. Ja I do.


----------



## Relly (Jul 22, 2015)

ADVOCATE (INFJ-T)


----------



## Hettie (Jul 22, 2015)

[size=-2]I got the same thing as Relly ^[/size]


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 22, 2015)

INFJ - apparently less than 1% of people are this? Well I never knew that lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well its INFJ-T


----------



## Albuns (Jul 26, 2015)

Mediator (INFP-T)


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm a ENFP-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Famous ENFPs
*Robert Downey, Jr.
Robin Williams * 

Life is complete <3​
- - - Post Merge - - -

My new life quote 





> It doesn't interest me what you do for a living. I want to know what you ache for ? and if you dare to dream of meeting your heart's longing. It doesn't interest me how old you are. I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool ? for love ? for your dreams ? for the adventure of being alive.
> Oriah Mountain Dreamer


----------



## mintellect (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm ENTP-Debater...after reading that I'm not sure what to feel about that... But according to it, it IS what I am.
Apparently only around 3% of the population is ENTP.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 26, 2015)

INFP, and only 4% of the population! This does sound like me.

*INFP Strengths
*
*Idealistic *– INFPs' friends and loved ones will come to admire and depend on them for their optimism. Their unshaken belief that all people are inherently good, perhaps simply misunderstood, lends itself to an incredibly resilient attitude in the face of hardship.
*Seek and Value Harmony* – People with the INFP personality type have no interest in having power over others, and don't much care for domineering attitudes at all. They prefer a more democratic approach, and work hard to ensure that every voice and perspective is heard.
*Open-Minded and Flexible *– A live-and-let-live attitude comes naturally to INFPs, and they dislike being constrained by rules. INFPs give the benefit of the doubt too, and so long as their principles and ideas are not being challenged, they'll support others' right to do what they think is right.
*Very Creative* – INFPs combine their intuitive nature with their open-mindedness to allow them to see things from unconventional perspectives. Being able to connect many far-flung dots into a single theme, it's no wonder that many INFPs are celebrated poets and authors.
*Passionate and Energetic* – When something captures INFPs' imagination and speaks to their beliefs, they go all in, dedicating their time, energy, thoughts and emotions to the project. Their shyness keeps them from the podium, but they are the first to lend a helping hand where it's needed.
*Dedicated and Hard-Working* – While others focusing on the challenges of the moment may give up when the going gets tough, INFPs (especially Assertive ones) have the benefit of their far-reaching vision to help them through. Knowing that what they are doing is meaningful gives people with this personality type a sense of purpose and even courage when it comes to accomplishing something they believe in.

*INFP Weaknesses
*
*Too Idealistic* – INFPs often take their idealism too far, setting themselves up for disappointment as, again and again, evil things happen in the world. This is true on a personal level too, as INFPs may not just idealize their partners, but idolize them, forgetting that no one is perfect.
*Too Altruistic* – INFPs sometimes see themselves as selfish, but only because they want to give so much more than they are able to. This becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, as they try to push themselves to commit to a chosen cause or person, forgetting to take care of the needs of others in their lives, and especially themselves.
*Impractical *– When something captures INFPs' imagination, they can neglect practical matters like day-to-day maintenance and simple pleasures. Sometimes people with the INFP personality type will take this asceticism so far as to neglect eating and drinking as they pursue their passion or cause.
*Dislike Dealing With Data* – INFPs are often so focused on the big picture that they forget the forest is made of individual trees. INFPs are in tune with emotions and morality, and when the facts and data contradict their ideals, it can be a real challenge for them.
*Take Things Personally* – INFPs often take challenges and criticisms personally, rather than as inspiration to reassess their positions. Avoiding conflict as much as possible, INFPs will put a great deal of time and energy into trying to align their principles and the criticisms into a middle ground that satisfies everybody.
*Difficult to Get to Know* – INFPs are private, reserved and self-conscious. This makes them notoriously difficult to really get to know, and their need for these qualities contributes to the guilt they often feel for not giving more of themselves to those they care about.


Spoiler


----------



## r a t (Jul 26, 2015)

Last time I did this I was an ISTP but now I'm ISFP, I believe that this suits me better and is probably more accurate.


----------



## ganondork (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm an INTJ ^.^


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm an ENFJ. :3 I remember my friend sent me a loooong personality test awhile back and when I took it, she was all like, "Omigosh I thought that's what you'd be!" It made me feel super flattered. 

Any ENFJ peeps around here? let's be friends *COUGH*


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 26, 2015)

ESFJ. Very fitting for the most part.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm an ISTP;
but I take the test every so often and get a mix between ISTP & ISFP; Which TBH they both describe me well...


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 30, 2015)

INFJ. It fits me well, I'd say. But I try not to take these things too seriously. There's no way you can categorise peoples personalities within like several different groups. It's still interesting, anyway.


----------



## sock (Jul 30, 2015)

ISFJ, need to read my thingy more deeply later (thanks for reminding me about this, I actually did it ages ago haha)


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 30, 2015)

*ENFJ*
Although I think I'm a borderline INFJ.

My Intuative is 96%... I very much agree with that.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 30, 2015)

I used to constantly get INFP on that test, but I just got INTP. Definitely more accurate now.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 31, 2015)

i usually get istp or istj, but istp mostly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2015)

Apparently I'm INFJ


----------



## Jas (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm an ENFP!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 31, 2015)

The funny thing is that I've done this personality test before and (if my memory serves my right) it told me I'm an INTP then.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 31, 2015)

If you don't really know your type from the test (tests aren't very good because they are subject to user bias and just inaccurate) you could PM me. I have been pretty good at typing people and I can help question you in a better way.


----------



## Amyy (Jul 31, 2015)

redid mine and got ISTP


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Intj *flops*


----------



## BluePansies (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm an INFP


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

INFP-T ! o:


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 2, 2015)

INFP -T

Also holy bajeezus who isn't an INFP -T here? Like going back through the posts a lot of us are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wittle_Munchkin said:


> I'm an ENFJ. :3 I remember my friend sent me a loooong personality test awhile back and when I took it, she was all like, "Omigosh I thought that's what you'd be!" It made me feel super flattered.
> 
> Any ENFJ peeps around here? let's be friends *COUGH*



Ayy girl you know that INFP and ENFJs are perfect matches  lol jk. Okay they actually are but like... Nvm XD


----------

